#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > درخواست: نرم افزاری برای جدا آهنگ پس زمینه

## ادریس خان

سلام.یک کلیپ تصویری سخنرانی دارم میخوام آهنگ پس زمینه سخنرانی رو جدا کنم.نرم افزار شو اگه هستش لطفا دوستان معرفی کنید.با آموزش مختصر باشه بهتره.ممنون

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

برنامه vocal remover  تا حدی این کار رو انجام میده .

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## reza_rojin

FL studio با راحت ترین روش برات انجام میده

----------

*بهار من*

----------

